# Misspelling in rate-this-thread



## Outsider

In the 'rate-this-thread' feature, 'terrible' has been misspelled as 'terribile'.


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks Outsider,
Must have been someone in a highly Italianate mood....


----------



## panjandrum

Clearly, the rate-this-thread feature is an terribile abominashin that should never be used.


----------



## mkellogg

Will anybody be sad if I get rid of that feature instead of fixing the problem? Speak now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## Agnès E.

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, I won't! Please, proceed, Mike!


----------



## lsp

IMHO it's a meaningless feature, more often than not used incorrectly, that won't be missed.


----------



## Jana337

I won't mourn its removal.

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

Just drop it in the harbor Mike.  It won't be missed.


----------



## Philippa

I've never rated a thread and have never really taken much notice of it, except to sometimes wonder why some threads are rated so highly where others aren't. Is is good to get rid of features that aren't needed, from a server/amount of memory point of view?
Philippa


----------



## SweetMommaSue

I guess I'm the only one who likes that feature! I was wishing it would be used more and was going to post about it to draw attention to it. Ah well. . . I'll just find another cause! 

Majority rules. . . 

SMS


----------



## panjandrum

Great idea - get rid of those random stars.
(Sorry SMS )


----------



## GenJen54

With apologies to Sue, I concur with the others. I would be happy if our blue skies were to become starless.


----------



## cuchuflete

Pardon my attempts to usurp this soapbox.... I think we would all be happier children if we got rid of anything and everything that distracts from just reading one another's facts and opinions.   I know I have lost most of that argument, but quantitative measures, very subjectively applied, don't tell me anything useful.


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry SMSue, you've been outvoted.  I'm getting rid of it.  It doesn't make any sense unless you get a lot of votes.

What I would really like someday is a "vote-for-the-best-answer" option...

Mike


----------



## SweetMommaSue

No problem! C'est la vie! So it goes by the wayside. . .

I loved my Education thread and enjoyed the responses so much--they're very eye-opening--that I gave it a 5!  Imagine my surprise to come back and see it at a 3!   But, that proves the point. 

Hey--majority rules! I'm still comfortable on my side of the fence! And since we're on opposing sides, let's play ball! 

Honestly--I can't see getting upset over it. Trivial matter in the larger scheme of life. . .

Have a great day, everyone!


----------

